# Nuclear War Survival Skills



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Something I came across about 12 years ago. I printed it off and it is now part of my survival library.

https://archive.org/stream/NuclearWarSurvivalSkills_930/NuclearWarSurvivalSkills-CressonHKearney#page/n0/mode/2up


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

More luck than skill but if you are lucky the skill might be handy.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Depending on how close you are to fallout, sometimes a Quick death would just plainly be a better way to go. With enough distance and some luck with the winds it would be survivable. I thought about getting the whole masks and NBC suite but realistically, with Nukes I think I just rather go quickly.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember a book from the 80's that was critical of the Reagan Administration's plan for the public in the event of a nuclear attack. It's title was "With Enough Shovels", I think.

The jest was that a Nuke exchange was very survivable. I have my doubts beyond a very limited exchange, and that would take restraint on the part of all parties that just exhibited a total loss of control.

If you were unlucky enough to be in the area if a single metropolitan area were to be hit it comes down to time, distance, and shielding, luck, and the grace of God.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How many of you really believe that at this time we would have an all out nuclear exchange resulting in world wide devastation.
How many believe that we would most likely have a rogue nation like Iran detonate 5-10 nukes in our major cities, ONLY.
Prepping for one is different than prepping for the other.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

I visited Hiroshima, Japan in 1981 and Detroit in 1982. All things considered, Hiroshima looked better than Detroit after decades of Democrat mayors.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that because Obumer bailed Detroit out?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm part of the hole. Surrounded by "High Priority Targets". I have a bag of marshmallows though. Comfort food really...:grin:

Looks like a pretty neat book though. Thanks!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you really want to survive a nuke war?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Stretching exercises would be good. That way you can bend over and kiss your ass goodbye!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Do you really want to survive a nuke war?


With the world in its present state of affairs, I doubt if we would have an all out nuclear war. I worry about the nut cases like North Korea a little, and worry about Iran a whole lot. I think they would be after the major cities, hubs of economy, and center of government. Surviving that kind of attack would be all that hard if you aren't near the detonation city and have either a way to evade and fallout coming your way or have a way to hunker down and hold up for the 2-3 weeks of fallout.

Here's a good *starter* guide: How to Survive a Nuclear Explosion | Science/AAAS | News
This one has the opposite opinion, sort of: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/16/science/16terror.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
This one is by the government: Nuclear Blast | Ready.gov


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan on surviving any emergency. A thermo-nuclear bomb is no different than an earthquake or tsunami. Anything is survivable. If you don't believe that then prepping is just an expensive hobby.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I can still find copies of that book at the gun show,I need a new copy.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Back when I was in the Army we got trained if you see the flash your dead. Your dead in a day or a week, dieing a slow painful death the longer it takes. Take what's left of your life and go out and kill as many enemy as you can. Getting shot would be better than slowly dieing of radiation. This was back in the old days so they may longer train the troops with this mind set. But your a fool if you think you will survive a direct nuclear attack. You may be alive today and wishing your dead tomorrow.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Back when I was in the Army we got trained if you see the flash your dead. Your dead in a day or a week, dieing a slow painful death the longer it takes. Take what's left of your life and go out and kill as many enemy as you can. Getting shot would be better than slowly dieing of radiation. This was back in the old days so they may longer train the troops with this mind set. But your a fool if you think you will survive a direct nuclear attack. You may be alive today and wishing your dead tomorrow.


I can understand why the military would teach that but if you are 25 to 50 miles away from the blast your exposure is very small. Put the military training away and get some better information from your local college or even (shudder) FEMA.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Between 1945 and 1963, approximately 100 nuclear weapon detonations were conducted above ground within the U.S. More at other locations outside the U.S. Some involved U.S. military personnel in close proximity to ground zero. For all the death at Hiroshima and Nagasaki, there were survivors within both cities. If you do not know how to survive a nuclear strike, your preps are incomplete.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If they are going to hit the US. Hopefully, Chicago,Detroit,New Yoik,New Joisey,St Louis,Baltimore/DC and LA are their main targets!! It might actually help the rest of the country!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When do we start celebrating?


----------



## Lifer Prepper (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm of the mind that survival is possible, based on planning and proximity. The fact that the bigger of the bombs that were in use till 2009 have been pulled from inventory makes it more likely. I wouldn't give much hope to people living in cities over 200K, or near depots and large airports... but the rest? 

One more reason to live rurally. Fallout shelters are simple and effective when built right.


----------



## Ural (Oct 29, 2021)

I think its most important to stay away from potential targets and avoid fallout.Some claim inner mountain region is safest,id like to hear your opinions about it.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Back in the 70's when I was a SAC aircrew member we did a lot of survival study and training. One of our manuals, the "SAC Tactical Doctrine" spoke of the survivability of nuclear combat.
Of course the idea was that once our initial EWO mission was complete, the reconstitution of the SAC force became paramount.
Reconstitution would not have been possible if survival was not possible.


----------



## KSG (Oct 28, 2021)

All things considered, most of the US wouldn't be in the immediate zones - survivability would be possible. There is a fair bit of luck not being in the zone at the time - what happens next is less about luck and more about skill and preps - thanks for the resource!


----------



## R. Zangier (10 mo ago)

Either I've done my best to prepare or it's suddenly not my problem anymore.


----------

